# What breed do you not care for?



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So as pitbull people we all preach the "its all how you raise them" "This breeds not for everyone" "This breed is just misunderstood" Ect....

However I know we each have a breed that we don't quite care for, for whatever reason, be it personal experience or just dislike due to that breeds reputation. 

Now lets not turn this into a rude debate. If someone doesn't like a breed you own thats ok. You are welcome to reply about it but any rudeness will not be excepted. 

So I will start.

I hate Labs. Not just dislike, but don't care for them at all. I have owned 1 and never again will I own another. I have had plenty of experience with them and have one meet one good dog outta the lot. A well bred hunting dog.

Know I can't blame the breed ( however I just don't care for how they are) but the people that own them. Lab people tend to think that since they own Labs they don't have to be contained or leashed. They are "sweet" labs and can just do whatever. I also find alot of Lab people think every other breed should be the same as a Lab.

Every Lab I have ever met had HA issues ( other than the one I liked.) They seem to be to be smart , but dumb dogs and are just a breed that over all I don't like to be involved with.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

GSD's scare the $%*! out of me. i have to say that 8 out of 10 GSD's that i've dealt with at work are sketch. i've had a couple try to rip off my face. so unless they are eager to greet me i will throw a party hat on regardless.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good thread!

Lets see in my business which breeds do I not like......

Most things small and snappy, mostly the owners fault for treating it like a kid and making a monster out of them then calling me to fix the little ! lol

Chow Chow's: most that I have trained and I see a lot of them are HA.

Spitz's: HA and crappy temperaments on many

That's all I can think of for now.

oh I get calls sometimes asking if I train cats.... I just say buy a spray bottle and shoot the little bugger with water! lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> GSD's scare the $%*! out of me. i have to say that 8 out of 10 GSD's that i've dealt with at work are sketch. i've had a couple try to rip off my face. so unless they are eager to greet me i will throw a party hat on regardless.


Ok, now I know why.. was wondering last week. yeah, a mean GSD is the scariest dog in the world.

ok my list:

1- Afghan Hound 








especially after readigf The Intelligence Of Dogs ( theyre supposedly dumber than a box of rocks)
*2- Anything that ends in -poo*








*3- Shitt Zoo*








*4- Pekingese*








*5- Petite Basset Griffon Vendeen* ( can't pronounce or spell it, so it makes the list)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good post ^^^


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I actually owned a Lab growing up,and she was the best dog...However she was a mix, I'm not sure of what though.

But seriously, the only reason I have Bruno now,was because he has the same temperament my Lab did. It makes me think maybe she had pit in her, but I'll never know.

I went to the pound to get a lab, but was chosen by Bruno, I'll be a pit person from now on :3

Anyway, I do have a tiny hatred towards Chihuahuas. There was one that lived by me growing up,and it use to chase kids and bite them, i couldn't walk to the playground with out being chased 1/2 way. my lab was scared to death of it too. It was never inside, just ran loose.
My aunt has 3 of them, and they made Thanksgiving a nightmare. 
I've only met 1 I liked. he was very well trained though.

Most of them aren't trained and are little hooligans imo. Ankle biters. If anything THEY should be on the aggressive breed list.

just cause they're "cute" and tiny it shouldn't mean that they can get away with stuff they shouldn't be able to get away with, that most dogs would be PTS for.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't like the "Moo" breed. lol. No really I don't think I dislike any breed of dog.

Bobby says all small dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Ok, now I know why.. was wondering last week. yeah, a mean GSD is the scariest dog in the world.
> 
> ok my list:
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't care for ...... 

Chow Chow's : I refuse to groom because of how vicious they can be towards people.
Had one that cornered two groomers after it busted out its cage, the instructor had to use herself as bait, so when it went at her she leaped out of the way the dog slid into the closet and she slammed the door. They are terribly unpredictable.

Chi's : my aunt own 2 of the most horrible little poop buckets. They would attack us when we were kids and she thought it was funny. Bit me several times drawing blood. I finally got sick of it one day and threw them behind the washer & dryer, I got beat for it but they left me alone after that.

Shitzu's are just obnoxious !

GSD's my uncles were horrible, and I've never taken to them. 

I guess theirs a dog for every personality, pits suit me well.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I dislike poodles. I guess it's more the type of people that own poodles. We went to the Westminster a few years ago, and Mike nearly had a fistfight with an old lady because he said he didn't care for poodles, and she overheard and went berzerk! It was not her dog in the ring, and we were not referencing any particular dog, just that poodles in general dont suit us, too much upkeep, and tend to be bitey.

I dont like most anything with dramatically long hair like shih tzus, poodles, cockers etc, I like wash and wear dogs, spray em down with the hose, and youre good to go  Too many little dogs are nippy, but my little dog is not, so I guess it's the owners. I do find myself letting Raisin do things the big dogs are not allowed to do, like put her paws up on my legs and get on the bed, but she has a height disadvantage right? hehe


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I hate Kangals
And the following
Yorkies
Dalmations
Chow Chow
Chihuahua
Poodles
Dachshund
Cocker Spaniel

I don't like breeds that don't serve a purpose, or its only useful function is to walk around a show ring.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I see Poodles being mentioned alot. Poodles now suffer from alot of what APBTS deal with. Working dogs without a purpose. Poodles at one time where the greatest of hunting dogs. Pure working dogs. Sadly they have now been made into a Foo Foo dog lacking in temperament.

If you know something about a breed mention share! I think this thread could really educate people about breeds they don't know about. Of course it doesn't mean you have to like them regardless lmao.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, i don't like Dachshunds either. They're the main reason my other dog(not pit) is DA. She was fine until one of those little &*&^%'s attacked her, and after that she hasn't been nice to any small dog.(she's better with big ones though, if she's introduced properly, that's how I got to keep Bruno :3)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I think a lot of these little dogs lost purpose and got turned into pocket pooches.
These new designer mixes are total nuts, all the mixes I get on my table have issues.
Malti/Poo's, Shi/Poos, Shorkies ......... ugh


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

Chihuahua
Dachshund

I don't hate these dogs they just irritate the crap out of me ALOT...lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't dislike, but I'm turned off by Husky types because I was bitten by one.
I also reallllly don't like Saint Bernards. I mean they're really cute but no.
And also not really a fan of most little dogs.
They are so obnoxious most the time.
And Labs. They are so overbred and everyone things they are the perfect "---" dog.
For example my mom, who has owned beagles and never took care of them wants a lab because they are the perfect "therapy" dog. They are a little over rated to me. But that's just my opinion


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly about the Lab thing. Mainly it's not the actual dog that's the problem but the owners. I'm seriously trying to recall seeing one being walked on a lead and I just can't. It drives me crazy . Then when the stupid thing comes over to say hello to my leashed dogs and I'm trying to call the owner over to get them, they invariably make their way over in their own time and make some half-hearted attempt at calling their dog back. It's exactly the same thing every time with every Lab we come across.

Wow, I feel better now.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

I seriously don't like labs. My mom has one, it's lucky it's still alive after it snapped at my 2yr old son and drew blood. It was just his finger luckily, but still! I also don't like dalmations, chow chows, german shepards, or shar pei. The best dog I ever had was a chihuahua, not yappy at all. He was very different from any other chi i have ever come across.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Poodles....they are the devil!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

If you have your dog in a purse, I hate it.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> If you have your dog in a purse, I hate it.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

So every might think I am crazy but I can not stand Boxers. I don't know why. They just annoy the crap out of me.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> So every might think I am crazy but I can not stand Boxers. I don't know why. They just annoy the crap out of me.


I actually don't like them physically. They just seem weird...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I forgot about Dalmations, some of the most ill tempered dog I have temperament tested were Dalmations. After the movie came out they over bred them to death and created fear biters and HA dogs.

GSD take a certain kind of handler and they also have been over bred and many have crappy temperaments but I still like the breed especially german bred GSD.

Some of these comments had me rolling! like "if it has poo in it I hate it" or "if it fits in a purse" LMAO


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I see Poodles being mentioned alot. Poodles now suffer from alot of what APBTS deal with. Working dogs without a purpose. Poodles at one time where the greatest of hunting dogs. Pure working dogs. Sadly they have now been made into a Foo Foo dog lacking in temperament.
> 
> If you know something about a breed mention share! I think this thread could really educate people about breeds they don't know about. Of course it doesn't mean you have to like them regardless lmao.


from what I hear they use to be great hunting dogs, or still are ( the ones bred for that purpose) , i dont have them on my list ( poos are though) because of just that , and the fact that they are very intelligent, but hey, its not a dog for me, and I respect that many dont dig em.


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

okay so everyone has pretty much covered all the breeds I dislike. The one breed I really can't stand are pomerainians my brother's wife has one and that is the meanest dog i have ever seen in my life and it pees on everything if you set your jacket down it will get peed on that dog does not care also my mom jus adopted a chihuahua and it is the devil she also owns 2 black toy poodles and they bite everyone but her. My mother in law owns a weenie dog and it barks constantly come to think about it I cant think of one small breed i do like lol. Totally agree with you guys about the lab thing when my dad found out we got luna my oldest baby he was like yall should have got a lab I was like why cause they make good dogs why i asked again i dont know really he sais they just do to which i replied okay dad and rolled my eyes lol sometimes you just have to let parents think your listening. oh one more i dont like hounds especially the ones with red eyes


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> I hate Kangals
> And the following
> Yorkies
> Dalmations
> ...


Kangals?!?!? If there was ever a dog that had a purpose and has been used by man for such a long history it is the Kangal. One of the breeds I am excited about looking into this year when overseas.
They have been sent to Africa to be used by livestock farmers because the farmers have been killing the Cheetahs that were a threat. Reputable scientists, canine experts chose Kangal over all breeds in the world for the shepherd/guard dog and many Cheetahs have been saved since.

Hmmmm.. this is a great thread so far, we can all agree and disagree respectfully. I learned why Nizmo doesnt like GSDs, i suprisingly learned how Labs arent favored much here.

Back to Kangals, lol. 
Working Ovcharkas and Kangals on my must check out list. Havent come across many Ovcharkas, but many Kurdish, Iraqi and Turkish sheps treat the Kangal as a god. I remember being told not to disrespect any Kangal after being shown pictures or the natives would go nuts. Many seemed to be street dogs when they were not. Some just belonged to the whole community/town/village.

after some experience and research i found out why. great dogs. smart dogs. working dogs, fearless against wolves, not human aggressive but will bark and guard their territory without giving up an inch .
hey, im not arguing with you, everyone has an opinion, and your my homie. im just wondering why, like I was with Nizmo and his GSD opinion, which I completely understand now.






I wish I spoke Korean so I could figure out why the hell they put Kangals together with Tigers...anyway interesting vid.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

There is only 2 dogs that i hate. Chi's and shitzu's I took a vow 3 years ago to football kick the heck out of them, everytime i see them unleashed


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I dislike boxers. I was walking my first pit bull EVER when I was 15 years old and two unleashed boxers came running at me and my first instinct was to pick up my dog and walk the other way, all they did was bark and try to bite her...To this day if i see a boxer they make me sick I just can't get over that memory. Also, sadly like everyone else I don't like labs, unless there mixed with something my friend has a rott/lab mix and i love the way he looks and his overall demeanor, but it seems like all lab owners think they have the best dog in the world and no rules apply to them. My one friend has a male lab thats neutered and whenever I try walking with her, her dogs first instinct is to hump my dog or ANYONES dog and she does nothing about it because hes "just showing who's boss".....I was walking my boyfriends male pit on the trail and she decided to meet up with me with her stupid lab and he INSTANTLY tried to mount my INTACT dog and she thought it was hilarious, if i hadn't him pretty much controlled by me holding the leash and kept pretty much dragging him forward he would of attacked him, and i wouldn't have blamed him.....It's just stupid ignorance


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I am not a fan of pretty much all of the small breeds & dogs with long hair. I guess saying not a fan would be a better way of me wording it because I have enough respect for these dogs and their owners to be pleasant when they are spoken of or around me. haha! but really...bleh! not my cup of tea


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not for long haired breeds, especially if their small.
My mom had an Eskimo and though it was my job to provide basic needs (food, water, baths...i promised my mom should wouldn't have to put the lil thing up for adoption)
that dog annoyed the cashews outta me. Not with barking but the prissy picky thing she had was just all for someone else lol. She was loving but....yyyyeah....

Never been bitten by a dog but i just don't like those fragile pageant pooches either

So no long hair, no hounds, toys, nonsporting, sporting, herding, SOME working breeds are ok but no teeny tiny four leggers, and must be medium to large, I'm into BT's, APBT's, AMSTAFF's........well that's it


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Honestly for me I love a properly trained dog no matter what the breed... I honestly don't like owners who forget they own a dog... these small dogs or labs who have no training or leadership/human respect are the reason most don't like or even hate the breeds so honestly for me its PEOPLE... I HATE MOST PEOPLE lol there I feel better 
I've been bite by many unstable or ill-tempered dogs due to a lack of training done by the humans, my sister's first GSD he was 9 weeks and ripped my arm open and had stitches that was fun I was 11, my aunts shitzus growing up they were her kids and allowed to bite their human "cousins", when in high school a friends pom attacked me for going in her house that was wayy to fun -.-', my own lasapso growing up was allowed to bite the kids for going near her food bowl before my parents understood that a dog really does not own anything, My sisters Chi and Chi/shitzu are crazy! they attack everyone and break skin all the time and she just laughs and says oh their just little I keep saying one day Doms will see it bite one of the kids and its bye bye dumb dog due to dumb owner...and had a golden retriever try to tear my throat out at the park that was all too fun he jumped out of the bush on me took me to the ground and started attacking my throat and stomach thank god for my first pit Bruiser he attacked that damned dog enough for me to get up and muzzle it with Brus leash and I waited for the owner to come around this was in a park where little kids were... I was not happy I was bleeding and so was my dog so when I met the owner I called the cops he was a total airhead and gave the dog a treat to stop growling at me... sadly the dog is still alive... but yea for me its the people who own them most people should have to take an exam or something to own an animal you can't train it or teach it respect and keep it contained well then you don't get to have one! but sadly that doesn't happen  so I will continue to dislike most people


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont like gsd plain and simple. even the geramn bred working lines dont matter if itss ddr west german czech. i think most have a bite first and ask questions later mentality, they also have an "edge" that a lot of trainers like but i cant stand


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Kangals?!?!? If there was ever a dog that had a purpose and has been used by man for such a long history it is the Kangal. One of the breeds I am excited about looking into this year when overseas.
> They have been sent to Africa to be used by livestock farmers because the farmers have been killing the Cheetahs that were a threat. Reputable scientists, canine experts chose Kangal over all breeds in the world for the shepherd/guard dog and many Cheetahs have been saved since.
> 
> Hmmmm.. this is a great thread so far, we can all agree and disagree respectfully. I learned why Nizmo doesnt like GSDs, i suprisingly learned how Labs arent favored much here.
> ...


I know your not trying to argue but here is my reason.

I hate them because people think they are super natural dogs that are unbeatable. The dogs have been put on such a high pedistal over there, in the natives eyes nothing can compete. Tiger vs Kangal I remember this video everyone saw it and was like Kangals can hang with Tiger pssss. Not Really, sorry to burst the Kangal worshipers bubble. Remember the video of the Kangal pulling the tractor(4,500 lbs), but it did with a simple what looked to be a 1.5" inch collar and that was it. Riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I dn't have a breed that I just can stand. I tend to hate the owners more than anything. I'm not fond of the standerd poodles in my dog club they are all of the same bloodline so that might be why they are all DA. ( and their owners get nervouse around my girl who has never snapped at their dogs). I'm not crazy for Shar-pis but then I have only been around two of them both were crabby dogs with lots of health issues. I would never own another dalamation. 

I have a friend that raises long haired german shepherds they are the nicest dogs well mannered great personalities. I really like them. I wasn't much for GSD before that.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i despise all poodles no matter what size-pretty to look at but when i worked at
a kennel i got attacked by a medium sized female poodle--- she never got to come out of her kennel after that----

labs--- like every says they get special treatment- my kid brother was attacked by one and needed 47 stitchs in his face and that was maybe 10 seconds before we could break it up-

bordercollies and australian shepherd so ancy and way to high strung for me
and the hair is WAY to thick for me.

boxers-weird weird looking face looks like most ran into the wall way to many times.

chows and skipperkyes(i know i spelt that wrong) annoy the unholy out of me
some nasty mean snappy dogs

if its a little dog and well trained i dont mind it but if its yappy/vicious i get annoyed quickly
shitzus
my neighbor lets hers run free and i want to punt that lil monster every day it taunts my dog everyday i swear and it barks well into the am they just let it run free 24/7

beagles=migraines i hate their howling it is like nails on a chaulk bored for me


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I hate hate:
Ovcharkas
Filas! Hate em, hate filas!
Damnations!..oops i mean dalmations....lol
Chows
and honestly, please forgive me
a dont like Dogo canarios.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

most long haired dogs!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

rednose_momma said:


> beagles=migraines i hate their howling it is like nails on a chaulk bored for me


oh man I love the way beagles sounds, when comes to dog sounds nothing beats the sound of baying hound dog.

Music to my ears


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

cass0407 said:


> I seriously don't like labs. My mom has one, it's lucky it's still alive after it snapped at my 2yr old son and drew blood. It was just his finger luckily, but still! I also don't like dalmations, chow chows, german shepards, or shar pei. The best dog I ever had was a chihuahua, not yappy at all. He was very different from any other chi i have ever come across.


Slightly like off topic

Actually the hand and fingers are about the worse place to get bitten. So the doctor told me. Arms and legs have more padding(muscle and fat) than your hands and fingers. So your bones and tendons are better protected from injury. I have permanent injury to my hand and one of my fingers and the scar is maybe two inches and curved so it doesn't even look bad. It wraps around my knuckle. Almost two years after getting bitten there is still pain in my knuckle and a lot of times it actually hurts to type or use the mouse for extended periods of time. Which sucks for me cause I used to be able to type 55WPM and I wanted to get a desk job. lol. Also just extending my fingers then closing them in a fist hurts as well.
My advice: Don't let a dog bite you in the hand if you can help it. Preferably don't get bit at all.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

Labradors, black ones to be specific. I can't help but think that people consider them nothing more then big goofy dogs that can do no wrong. The one that attacked me should have gotten help long before it got to that point.

They are big goofy dogs, sure. They still need to be trained and cared for by good owners.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I too feel the same way about most labs. When I went crusing to Bermuda last year I met a man who owned two working labs from The UK I have never seen such a beautiful lab in my life. The dog was lean, ripped and extremely small, unlike the overdone overweight labs in the US. I would have to say I truly hate the dog's owners more than any other breed. But if I was to single them out I have 2 that I can't stand.

1) pits owned by ignorant owners that are overly agressive towards animals and humans. Pits that cannot greet someone properly and they jump all over guests and people.
2) **** zuzs however you spell that I can't stand the way they look.. although I saw one getting groomed this weekend and fell in love with the little thing lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

David what that man had was a field lab most of the ones you see at AKC shows are called bench labs. Yes I think they are beautiful. I like labs I have been around one that did anything wrong. My sisters breed of choice is the lab. When they are worked and excerised properly they are a wonderful breed. ( well I don't care for the chocolate ones they are too goofy for me).


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I like labs they make for good work dogs and they learn quick. Not to mention they can acclerate really quick believe it or not. Some of the most trained dogs I've seen was a lab.


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

Any hound or Dachshund

I have heard of several Dachshunds breaking their back, seems common. 

my girl friends neighbors have two hounds (Harley and Davidson) they never shut up you hear them all the time. 

I don't see myself owning either


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I honestly don't care for labs either. I wouldn't say I hate them but I would never own one. Every one I have been around in the family have had severe mental issues. One had panic attacks and was put on meds then PTS later when he almost broke someones leg. One was scared to death of thunder and rain. She actually tore a cat door off the metal door breaking her teeth. The one Ryan's parents have is scared to death of people. She will pee herself if a new person comes inside.

Rotts scare the  outta me. I know there not all bad but I have never met one that didn't want to make me a snack. I was almost attacked by one on a walk with Marley. Our neighbors huge one got in my yard and was gunna kill me. I got off work at like 11 at night and he was on my porch in the dark. I had to jump back in my car and call Ryan to come out. I was so so scared he was huge. He could have easily killed me.

Purse dogs P me off too. :curse: every time we see a dog in a purse Ryan always says, "Get a real dog!" lol


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

I personally like all dogs as i seem to have basically owned almost all types of breeds growing up as my mom is an all around god lover, right now she has 6, and they are great dogs. I had an issue with a Rotti in the past which i didnt like for some reason he always saw me as lunch but that was his owners fault as for his stupdity the dog had to put down. He shopw em to HA and thats not good. But like I said if own the breed that you "hate" I think you will see it in a different light. Its not really the breeds fault its the owners they spoil them and do not teach them rights...


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> oh man I love the way beagles sounds, when comes to dog sounds nothing beats the sound of baying hound dog.
> 
> Music to my ears
> YouTube - 2 Black and Tan Coonhounds on Raccoon


Too funny! I have a redbone coonhound now and I love how vocal he is. "Music to my ears" as you said. However, I once owned a beagle for three days. Never again. Ever.

I adopted it from a shelter and returned it after 3 days. I took a loss on the adoption fee and honestly didn't care if they ended up putting the little bugger down. I've never given up on a dog before and have loved every dog I've ever owned and the breeds have included most of those mentioned in this thread. Chi, Chow, Boxer, Husky... All were terrific dogs.

Maybe I just picked a really bad Beagle, but I've never looked at them the same since. And that was over 20 years ago. I ain't forgettin'!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i HATE dachsunds. always nippy and releasing anal gland all over the place.
stupid dogs...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lolz this is an interesting thread  

I really really hate and dislikeeeee:
Cocker Spaniels
Shihtzus and Lhasa Apsos
Jack Russels
Pomeranians

I like Standard Poodles. No smaller


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

My shih tzu is the first small dog I have owned but I guess growing up with the pits she kinda took their personality... She is laid back when she need be and a vicious little b$&@h when need be.... The pits are just laid back at all times and let the shih tzu handle things....

I strongly dislike chihuahuas, rotts (had one don't like their mentality), labs are neurotic, chows are just mean, and the worst are min pins (had one couldn't potty train for the world). Bottom line I don't really hate any breed cause I rescue and if they need me it doesn't matter what breed they r.... However I think after the shih tzu I won't own anything but pits which I've always had at least two of at all times in my life no matter what other breeds were with me too.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> So every might think I am crazy but I can not stand Boxers. I don't know why. They just annoy the crap out of me.


When we lived in our apartments the neighbors downstairs had a female boxer who they would let off leash to go to the bathroom out in the grass. She would run up to Brutus who was leashed and the woman had the gaul to say to me "she's not friendly with other dogs" seconds before her dog went for my under-control leashed pit bull! But here, I blame the moronic owner, not as much the dog.



performanceknls said:


> I forgot about Dalmations, some of the most ill tempered dog I have temperament tested were Dalmations. After the movie came out they over bred them to death and created fear biters and HA dogs.
> 
> Agreed. Most overly inbred dog there is, or so I have geard. I've been unfortunate to meet only a couple in my life and neither were even passable as anything but mean tempered and ill mannered.
> 
> GSD take a certain kind of handler and they also have been over bred and many have crappy temperaments but I still like the breed especially german bred GSD.





wheezie said:


> i dont like gsd plain and simple. even the geramn bred working lines dont matter if itss ddr west german czech. i think most have a bite first and ask questions later mentality, they also have an "edge" that a lot of trainers like but i cant stand


Some of the show-bred GSDs freak me out. They just look broken to me:










The dog I mainly dislike is the Yorkie. I just think they are hideous and their temperments are generally pretty rotton from the ones I've encountered.

My biggest pet peeve is just the little yappy dogs that get soothed instead of disciplined when they behave aggressively. I was bitten by some chihuahua BYB jerks' dog because she was being protective of her 1.5 weeks old puppies that he was carting around in a crate with him. But when the dog bit me, not only did they act all surprised, but they picked her up and tell her "oooh, shhhh, it's okay..." ARRRGHGGHHGHGH! It's a dog, treat it like one!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The first thing you did wrong, was pick up your dog. That's one of the main reasons the boxers were biting at it.
Never EVER pick up your dog,it's only asking for the other dog to attack.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> So as pitbull people we all preach the "its all how you raise them" "This breeds not for everyone" "This breed is just misunderstood" Ect....
> 
> However I know we each have a breed that we don't quite care for, for whatever reason, be it personal experience or just dislike due to that breeds reputation.
> 
> ...


I live on a side of town with alot of PETA advocates who let there dogs run around off lead. A 70lb apbt is the perfect solution to the leash law. Typically they restrain there labs and LITERALLY run in the opposite direction while my dog walks right by my side "less than 6 inches" with not even a glance at the other dog. Im proud to own the baddest breed.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I dont like EB's and Pugs.
EB's because of what we've done to them as far as breeding goes. Too many problems just to get that "look".
Cant poop right, cant breath right, cant give birth naturally....

And I dont like Pugs just because....I dont like them.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> If you have your dog in a purse, I hate it.


Lol&#8230; I agree I dislike all small breeds except the miniature pincher if trained well .... Only because they are treated as baby's and making most of those breed intolerable. Pulse I feel that real small dogs do not hold a purpose beside companionship which that is not enough for me. At the same time I also dislike any dog that have lots of hair don't got the time to deal with all that mess and shedding.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

If it can fit in a purse, it couldn't be worse.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i will never own a Chow.. they scare the crap outta me.. lol.. plus my fiance was attacked by one when she was younger

i also dont care for GSDs .. i was nipped in the face by one when i was 7


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dalmations, Sleek haired labs, Presa's, American Bulldogs, basically any HA breed of dog that gets labled "pit bull" by media or law enforcment when they bite. As Dr.D for the SPCA in NE Oklahoma I have had to put down a list of dogs that when submitted as HA and for biting that were labled "pit" and were not. Even though they were informed; the paper still puts pit bull attack... Arrrghhhh.. I despise those breeds that get confused for being an APBT.....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Dalmations, Sleek haired labs, Presa's, American Bulldogs, basically any HA breed of dog that gets labled "pit bull" by media or law enforcment when they bite. As Dr.D for the SPCA in NE Oklahoma I have had to put down a list of dogs that when submitted as HA and for biting that were labled "pit" and were not. Even though they were informed; the paper still puts pit bull attack... Arrrghhhh.. I despise those breeds that get confused for being an APBT.....


OMG when we had Mack Truck we got his shots and went to get him a license and the guy kept saying pit bull. We had to get his ped. to show the vet so the wouldn't have pitbull on his papers. My expierence with them was awesome though I loved my AB's to death


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG when we had Mack Truck we got his shots and went to get him a license and the guy kept saying pit bull. We had to get his ped. to show the vet so the wouldn't have pitbull on his papers. My expierence with them was awesome though I loved my AB's to death


Not saying AM bulldogs aren't awesome dogs.. Just saying I don't like breeds that get mistaken for Pit Bulls.. I guess I should say I don't like the ignorance of people who don't know any better including veterinarians, LE, and activists.. I'm with you on the Rotti's a well bred rott aint nothing to sneeze at, let alone eyeball..


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> I don't dislike, but I'm turned off by Husky types because I was bitten by one.
> I also reallllly don't like Saint Bernards. I mean they're really cute but no.
> And also not really a fan of most little dogs.
> They are so obnoxious most the time.
> ...


I hear ya on husky types all the ones I met are pretty agro. Great working dogs but they have there place... on a tundra pulling a sled... not chained to a pole on a 4 foot leash in 90 degree florida heat


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pomeranians!*

The only breed I have experience being around that I strongly dislike is the Pomeranian. 








(Even though I woudln't mind being the dog in this picture! haha)

My buddy and his girl have 2 of them and they are the most annoying little dogs I've ever been around. They are afraid of everything and bark at things as harmless as the sound of the wind blowing through trees (at 4am!)

I would very likely shoot myself or the dog if I ever had to live with one of those in the house. :hammer:


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Aximus Prime said:


> The only breed I have experience being around that I strongly dislike is the Pomeranian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG - if you were to ask my dog this question - she would agree with you! Someone in my neighborhood has one and this is the only dog that makes mine react. All other dogs or the most part she will ignore. The pom. she will try to lunge at. And I honestly think she'd eat it.
And it's not the size - cause my sister has 3 small dogs that Omi actually likes. (Italian Greyhound, a fat Yorkie & a Bichon- thankfully without the horrible hair cut).


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Poodles are lame, there poofy look is annoying. Sometimes i think they are useless but maybe I'm being ignorant for not researching them. I think the apbt is smarter than the poodle.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Not saying AM bulldogs aren't awesome dogs.. Just saying I don't like breeds that get mistaken for Pit Bulls.. I guess I should say I don't like the ignorance of people who don't know any better including veterinarians, LE, and activists.. I'm with you on the Rotti's a well bred rott aint nothing to sneeze at, let alone eyeball..


Oh yea I totally know how you feel. Every where I went with Mack people were like OMG that's a huge pit. Ugh I have no clue how many people I have tried to make understand they are not pits. Some dumb lady has a dog that was related to Mack from the same kennel and this dumb lady actually tells people he's a pit. It's like dude really you have a ped. and paperwork saying what he is and she said I know what he is American Bulldogs are just big pits no difference. OMG I wanted to slap her. They are not the same at all they were bred for two totally different purposes. :hammer::hammer:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

With me it's not really the dog,it's the owner.I hate any dog that is allowed to run free and is not taken care of properly.
But I guess if I had to pick certain breeds I would pick these.These would be the breeds I would never look towrds or research to get.Chows,Boxers,Huskey's,or Weimereners (or however you spell that)


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

ughhh, airdale terriers :flush:
they have to top my list of dogs i would never ever enjoy. i have met more than my share and i swear they all share the same personality or should i say, lack of one. they IMO, are also one of THE ugliest dogs out there.


----------



## gsdlover (May 21, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG when we had Mack Truck we got his shots and went to get him a license and the guy kept saying pit bull. We had to get his ped. to show the vet so the wouldn't have pitbull on his papers. My expierence with them was awesome though I loved my AB's to death


its not the breed its always the owner


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Aximus Prime said:


> The only breed I have experience being around that I strongly dislike is the Pomeranian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha I totally agree with this statement...... I don't know if my schipereke is much better though she is a hell of a ratter and watch dog, unlike those pom's she's unbreakable, running a yard full of game dogs.


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

chihuahuas and poodles i feel like every single one Ive ever known has just been a mean spirited hateful little animal I'm sure there are nice ones out there but I haven't come across one yet


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> I know your not trying to argue but here is my reason.
> 
> I hate them because people think they are super natural dogs that are unbeatable. The dogs have been put on such a high pedistal over there, in the natives eyes nothing can compete. Tiger vs Kangal I remember this video everyone saw it and was like Kangals can hang with Tiger pssss. Not Really, sorry to burst the Kangal worshipers bubble. Remember the video of the Kangal pulling the tractor(4,500 lbs), but it did with a simple what looked to be a 1.5" inch collar and that was it. Riiiiiiiiiight.


I definitely agree with you on the ignorant opinions of Kangal lovers.
The tiger video in itself, i would imagine claws being clipped and some unnatural manipulation being done to the animals. I doubt they were even left there for long, although it didnt seem like the Kangals were just thrown in there recently either.

The tractor vid, apart from being proof of abuse, does not really look believeable, althought they are strong dogs, i doubt any chain or mammalian neck could perform like that.

This is very true. Probably the nationalistic pride behind the animals such as:
Kangals : Turkey/Iraq
Ovcharkas: Russia
Bully Kutas: Pakistan/India
is enough to make you hate the breed in itself.
Not only is their love of their breed borderline national supremacist, they stand behind them as if no other breed even comes close to theirsin comparison.
In addition they rate importance of canine breeds according to size, viciousness, and fear inducing factor. Macho, thrird world ignorance.

I completely agree on that. I still acknwledge though how the Kangal has definitely helped many working livestock tenders, but will include that if there were other breeds in that region at the time, these would have been utilized in the same manner.

Thanks for the reply


----------

